# Is anyone here the non carrying partner?



## Jess1976 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi guys. My wife and I were trying to get pregnant for over 2 yrs and have finally gotten there!
My wife is carrying.
It's hard for me to find my place in fertility forums as I am not the pregnant or ttc partner and can struggle to find answers to my questions/ worries. 
Looking to see if there are others here who are in the same situation?


----------



## Kezza78 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Jess, 

I'm a non birth mommy to a 14 month old gorgeous boy! Ask away xx an congratulations xx


----------



## jumpingjack (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi, Jess, my partner is the one giving birth, I had lots of questions as well, but as we went overseas (Serum in Greece) I tended to stay with the Greece BFP's thread. The women there are being exceptionally helpful with whatever I want to know, plus there are a lot more who are having multiple births and that is where we need extra advice.

We don't have many specific LGBT problems, in fact I can't think of any, I suppose the school stuff will be the first that will be confronting us, and then I will be off onto more specific boards. Hope you do find someone to answer your questions.

Good luck.


----------



## Jess1976 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi girls,
Thanks for the welcome! Nice to see there are others, LOL.
We are still in very early pregnancy and are cautiously excited.
I thought it would be easy to find a chat board for ss couples ttc but never found anywhere when I really could have done with someone so talk to.

I was wondering if anyone mirrored their partners pregnancy symptoms? I find myself having some, not as bad or severe as my wife but yep they are there. Tiredness, nausea, I look at food and my stomach churns, small cramps etc. Please tell me I am not on my own here! lol


----------



## jumpingjack (Dec 19, 2012)

Jess1976 said:


> I was wondering if anyone mirrored their partners pregnancy symptoms? I find myself having some, not as bad or severe as my wife but yep they are there. Tiredness, nausea, I look at food and my stomach churns, small cramps etc. Please tell me I am not on my own here! lol


Oh, yes, in fact I was more pregnant than she was , even my breast were getting very sore and I am way over the menopause, but fortunately (meany that I am) for the past week or so it is all now how it should be.


----------



## Jess1976 (Jul 15, 2011)

Phew, I thought it was  a bit mad tbh! 
When she was on the meds originally to boost eggs I was getting some symptoms, then when she went on progesterone I got more and now this. Lol. 
I wasnt sure for ages as it would come and go and because I am on meds myself for early menopause and its causing my system to be all over the place but the eating issue and nausea made me think I was mirroring symptoms.


----------



## Jess1976 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm trying not to say too much about it at home as I dont want my wife to think that I'm pulling her leg or taking away from her very real symptoms.It sounds ridiculous but I'm afraid she will think I'm nuts! 
It's pretty tough though as I'm tying to do as much as I can so she doesn't have to over do it, but the tiredness! What will we be like when LO arrives! 
I am keeping my fingers crossed that my symptoms subside soon!


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi I'm the non birth mum to our 15 month old boy- and spent half my life in here when Dp was pg!! Do ask away even if you think it's a silly question- I'm sure someone will be able to reassure or help! I am now 6weeks pregnant so it feels strange and exciting to be experiencing what Dp went  through!! 

Char.


----------



## jumpingjack (Dec 19, 2012)

When I first thought I was having her symptoms, I googled and could only find things where husbands were feeling them, I thought well if they can, then it is pretty well obvious to me that a woman can as well. I then felt OK with it all.

How are you getting on with your wife's cravings and eating habits, Jess? And how did you deal with your DP when she was carrying, charlruk?

I'm doing my best to try and keep up with the 'want it', 'can't face it' moments, but feel as though I am being defeated by forces greater than my cooking abilities.


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi,
I am also the non carrying partner this time round as you can see from my signature below it's been a long old process. Not feeling sick or having any cravings-feel shattered though! And feeling slightly strange that my wife gets to go to all the things I loved doing last time, preg. yoga and preg. swimming and getting a bump! It's an adjustment, but I remind myself that we get an addition to our family, who carrys doesn't matter and I have had the benefit of experiencing it once so I am very lucky,
Becs x


----------



## Jess1976 (Jul 15, 2011)

So nice to see a few peeps here!
Many thanks for replies.

My wife is not really having cravings at the moment. She has very bad ms and tends to eat more so in the evening. She will nibble at stuff during the day as needed. She has taken a serious dislike to meat however, just cant face it! We are only 6 weeks pregnant so I am sure the cravings will come and I reckon they might be crazy ones! LOL.
I am trying to ensure we have a good meal prepared for the evenings, for both our sakes! At least then I know she is getting a good meal while she is not feeling too sick.
I just wish I could take some of the tiredness away from her.


----------



## Dontmess (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, I'm the non birth mother to our 9 week old  I think I've forgotten what sleep is like, but we're having fun.  If any of you are in/near Leeds or York there is a new group at www.lesbiangayparents.ning.com for people to chat and meet up.

/links


----------

